
Facebook is going to use Snopes and other fact-checkers to combat 'fake news' - sergiotapia
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-will-fact-check-label-fake-news-in-news-feed-2016-12?r=UK&IR=T
======
rick_perez
This doesn't give me any confidence that this will be used to actually combat
fake news and not as a tool to suppress opposing political views.

During the election, I saw so many 'fact checkers' used by the mainstream
media that were laughably biased or outright wrong.

